# Message "busy" won't stop....Help!!!!!



## GRock50 (Dec 29, 2011)

When I connect my Canon 40D to my computer using the USB cable the "busy" message contiunes to flash and I cannot use the camera while connected.  What's happening and what can I do?  I've done the "Clear all camera settings".  Please help.


----------



## paigew (Dec 29, 2011)

what do you mean? You are trying to take photos with your camera while it is connected to your computer? I don't see why you would want to do that, and I don't think you can. Though I have only had my camera for a few weeks.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 29, 2011)

You can't shoot when it's connected like that.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, you can....but you have to be running the right software.  It's called tethered shooting.


----------

